# Steinhatchee Offshore



## kingfish (Mar 15, 2010)

I think this is the 2nd or 3rd year I've posted this info.  I do it to help people new to offshore Steinhatchee.  Everyone talks of "secret" spots and now and again I hear "pannies" getting in a wad over stealing grouper spots and crowding people etc..  I'm here to tell you that there are sooooo many places to catch grouper, AJ's and kings it is unreal.  Enough of me, here we go.  
1.  Go to www.ngdc.noaa.gov
2.  Look for Coastal Relief Model Volume 03 1 degree by 1 block.  I believe it's still under Bathymetry And Global Relief.
3.  You will see both the Steinhatchee River (top river) and the Suwannee River (bottom river).

This model shows you underwater relief off the coast.  You can see that it starts about 3 miles out and goes for a while.

I plotted the following 3 areas:  29.30 - 83.40 5 miles out
                                                        29.35 - 83.35 10 miles out
                                                        29.38 - 83.30 15 miles out

These are areas of rock.  It's up to you to narrow things down and find the fish.  

Not sure on the water clarity, hadn't been offshore this year but when it does clear, you can run offshore when the sun is high and find the dark spots.  That's hard bottom guys and it's ALL over the place.  One more hint.  If you have a good color bottom machine, and the bottom you are going over shows red, you found the flat hard shale bottom with the swiss cheese holes.  Might want to drop a line or troll the area.  I've found more hot spots trolling 2 Stretches than any other thing I've tried.  Hope this helps get someone started.  Good fishing.   Kingfish


----------



## cut'm and gut'm (Mar 17, 2010)

been wanting to go to steinhatchee never been heard alot about it thanks for the info


----------



## sammy33 (Mar 17, 2010)

use to go all the time when I had a boat spearfishing offshore no other place like it


----------



## Clark_Kent (Mar 26, 2010)

Will be down to fish with Capt Steve on Legal Limits 4/6 and 4/7. Getting close, just praying for good weather and seas cooperate!
Wish we had our own boat and could be a newbie down their utilizing your info!! Love the area, just have to settle for a trip here and there when we can manage it.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 29, 2010)

Clark_Kent said:


> Will be down to fish with Capt Steve on Legal Limits 4/6 and 4/7. Getting close, just praying for good weather and seas cooperate!
> Wish we had our own boat and could be a newbie down their utilizing your info!! Love the area, just have to settle for a trip here and there when we can manage it.



Tell Skippy, Nuge said hey........Steve is a good guy. He is fun to fish with. You taking the Parker out or going in the Big Water?


----------

